# Inside Loft Layouts



## Porkchop (Jan 21, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone had any pics of the inside of their loft. I have an 8x10 shed that im looking to make into a loft, and was wondering what are some of the best layouts or recomendations to break it up into sections. Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Check out the section on the different loft designs. That may help. Everyone does something different depending on their space and need.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Porkchop said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any pics of the inside of their loft. I have an 8x10 shed that im looking to make into a loft, and was wondering what are some of the best layouts or recomendations to break it up into sections. Thank you


It really depends on the breed and what your plans are for the birds. Example a homer loft with breeding allowed certain time of the year, you want to have a separate breeding area and then a section for the homers you let out to fly, which needs doors they use to get back in. 

A fancy pigeon loft where the birds are not flown does not need a flying team so you wouldn't need the bird doors. But if you want to breed to improve the breed and perhaps show the birds you would want a separate breeding area for each breed. 

If you just want to rescue and not let them hatch their eggs they still need a place to nest but it does not have to be sectioned off as there is no need to protect young from territorial issues. 

with all the set ups there should be aviaries, or even flight pens attached to the loft where the birds can get fresh air and sunlight if they choose to. 

Also the height of the loft can make things easier or harder. A loft that has a ceiling that is allot higher than you can reach up will make it hard to catch a bird if it needs tending to, they would just fly back and forth until your dizzy and you have to wear out the bird and cause stress on you and the bird. With a lower ceiling you can catch a bird easier and faster . 

Perches are important to pigeons , so nice wide perches that mimick a cliff shelf that they can sit down and cover their feet and preen is appreciated. And have more perches than you do pigeons , that keeps fighting over perches lower.


----------



## Porkchop (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies. Im doing alot of research.This site is a BIG help. Thanks again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know what you come up with. 
Are you planning on racing?


----------

